# ايجاد زوايا المثلث بمعلومية أضلاعه



## yellow_sea (7 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم. 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
بعض الأخوة أراد معرفة المعادلات المستخدمة في حساب زوايا أي مثلث بمعلومية أطوال أضلاعه, اليكم النظريات المستخدمة
الحل في المرفقات


----------



## الزين الرشيد عبدال (9 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (11 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## moh.hesham (13 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## saeed1000 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

احسنت بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير كثير من الطلبة يجلهون هذه المعلومة القيمة


----------



## انور الاستشاري (15 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك :: وفقكم الله


----------



## hamdy khedawy (28 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## black_mask (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## man82 (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووور ... مجهود واضح .. جزاك الله خير


----------



## H.yousif (26 يوليو 2015)

yellow_sea قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم.
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> بعض الأخوة أراد معرفة المعادلات المستخدمة في حساب زوايا أي مثلث بمعلومية أطوال أضلاعه,


----------



## H.yousif (26 يوليو 2015)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا:28:


----------



## عزمي حماد (26 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (26 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس


----------

